# Military make up exam for FY2008



## kele124 (Sep 27, 2008)

I returned from Iraq (11b) a few months ago and contacted HRD to take the make up exam I missed while deployed. I take it this Dec. and was wondering if anyone knew how that works. Because there have obviously been candidates who have taken the test, are dept.s waiting to hire based on the military make up guys? Say for instance if I get a higher score in the city I reside in than someone who has never served, plus the extra points for the service and my service connection are they required to hire me? Or does my score just go to the front of the FY09 tests? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

